# mkv jetta coilover help



## Mkv_asikk (Feb 25, 2014)

so Im interested in buying a coilover system at a decent price maybe 1000 rance and cant decide weither to go to a megan racing euro street setup or spend a little more and go with a h&r set up. looking towards a mountain running setup or somewhat track, and opinions.?


----------

